# Overly sensitive.. Disney film "UP"



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

So I am currently having a Saturday day/night in and was watching Disney Pixar's film "UP" (I'm 27 I know, but you are never too old for Disney film's to cheer you up). Now I've seen it before and know how sad the opening scene is but I never realised that there was a scene where the young couple were planning for a baby and were distraught when the doctor told them they couldn't. When did Disney films become so sad and realistic? ha Needless to say I literally spent the rest of the film crying my eyes out! Thanks Disney 

For those who haven't seen it, here's a link to youtube: 




Start from 1:06 and watch till 1:45 and please tell me that I am not the only over sensitive person! lol 

/links


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Your not on your own, I remember my sister had already seen it and tried to warn me without saying it as we were watching it with people unaware of our situation. I knew it was coming 30 seconds before it did, my heart went in my mouth and I just couldn't stop crying. It was so heartfelt and real too.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

That section of the film is known for making grown men cry! It's one of the most moving things I've ever seen.
Hope you're ok now.
Sara. xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Dallydoll, that's nice that she tried to warn you beforehand, it really was so heartfelt, I couldn't stop crying for ages after.

Sarapd I can really believe that grown men cry at that, for a children's film I've never seen anything so sad!! Thank you i'm ok now. 

Hopeful x


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think you have to have any probs ttc for that montage to be heartbreaking. I seem to remember a film reviewer saying there were people crying during the press screening. Just a little bit of human empathy.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That broke my heart!

I would also say avoid the film "Labor Day": I knew it was about events during the American holiday weekend, but there are scenes regarding m/c that are pretty horrible and nearly made me cause a real scene in the middle of the cinema as it was completely out of nowhere!x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a beautiful film isn't it. Disney has entered a whole new era of reality hasn't it, most of their films have at least one character that comes from divorced parents (and thank God the stepmother isn't always a monster now). It's amazing because I was brought up in the era of films glossing over life and so it feeling so horribly abnormal to have something wrong or for life to not work out how we thought it would.

Fertility is generally a children's film no no though! Yay Pixar!

It's a heartbreaking scene, though even more so is what her husband does to try and make her happy & show her that the future can still hold wonderful surprises. It's been my problem ever since, I've always wanted my DH to fill a million balloons and float us off on an amazing adventure. It's a continual disappointment that he hasn't! 

I love that film for giving us the 'basket of shame', my woof _hates _the basket of shame


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

My DH loves that film and always cries at it. I do too! It's such a lovely film and really captures the love and loss of life.


----------



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

it wasnt just me then i didnt know that scene was in the film it did make me cry i couldnt help thinking thats me, but its such a beautiful and moving film


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Definitely not on your own!! Myself and dh were both sat in tears at that scene, it really resonates when you are struggling yourself. Totally love the film though - I want the dog! Also toy story 3 made me blub...Andy saying goodbye to his toys ;0(


----------

